# Phelps sfida lo squalo bianco. La gara il 23 luglio 2017. Tv.



## admin (17 Giugno 2017)

Tenetevi forte, il pluri campione olimpico Phelps, dopo aver stracciato tutti gli umani che hanno gareggiato contro di lui, ha deciso di andare oltre e di sfidare uno dei re del mare: lo squalo bianco. La gara (ancora sconosciute le modalità) si terrà il prossimo 23 luglio 2017 nel corso della Shark Week. Probabilmente, sarà possibile vedere la gara in diretta tv su Discovery Channel.


----------



## juventino (17 Giugno 2017)

Mi sa di vaccata epica.


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2017)

Uno squalo nuota a 50 km/h,velocità irraggiungibile da un uomo correndo,figuriamoci nuotando.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tenetevi forte, il pluri campione olimpico Phelps, dopo aver stracciato tutti gli umani che hanno gareggiato contro di lui, ha deciso di andare oltre e di sfidare uno dei re del mare: lo squalo bianco. La gara (ancora sconosciute le modalità) si terrà il prossimo 23 luglio 2017 nel corso della Shark Week. Probabilmente, sarà possibile vedere la gara in diretta tv su Discovery Channel.



Buona azione di marketing del Discovery Channel per la loro Shark Week.


----------



## vota DC (20 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Uno squalo nuota a 50 km/h,velocità irraggiungibile da un uomo correndo,figuriamoci nuotando.



Phelps però più volte è andato oltre al limite umano grazie all'aiuto di Panoramix!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2017)

Che buffonata. 


Metterei un bel po' di sangue di foca addosso a phelps e lo butterei in acqua con uno squalo a bianco a tipo 200 metri. Nel giro di 1 minuto è bello che finito.

Non oso immaginare che vaccata tireranno fuori.

Un po' come dire Bolt vs Ghepardo.

Chi vincerà mai???

La cosa allucinante è che ho la certezza che qualche americano scemo magari ha pure dei dubbi


----------



## de sica (25 Luglio 2017)

Ma non doveva fare la gara il 23?


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva fare la gara il 23?



lo squalo se l'è mangiato


----------

